# Trimming the bottom of baseboard molding



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Either remove the base or leave it and add a shoe molding. 

Even if you tried to cut the base in place it would be difficult to get a finish quality cut everywhere and you would likely end up adding another piece of trim there anyway.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Thought about that, but I'd still like to trim off the baseboard ....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Rent or buy a Crain jamb saw---these are designed for undercutting---
Harbor Freight makes one also---

Buy extra blades---as to safe---no no no --that is possibly the most deadly dangerous wood cutting tool ever invented.

How much molding? I always pull off the base ---


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Yep ....got about 80 feet of molding to trim. Was trying to save some time (and $$) by not having to remove the molding.

You are correct looks like a long neck jamb saw http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=jamb%20saw&tag=vglnk-c47-20

or a toe kick saw might work too....... http://www.harborfreight.com/3-3-8-eighth-inch-blade-toe-kick-saw-94626.html

is what I need …….


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Not a good idea. Seriously.
Even after you cut off the bottom of the base, there will be many, many areas where the flooring still won't go under the way you want it to, and also areas where the baseboard will leave too much of a gap showing after the flooring goes in. Either way, you'll be resorting to shoe molding to hide these things. Just go ahead and use it now.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Either remove the base and reinstall, or use the shoe. Since you will be moving it up, you will be able to hide the paint line. Removing 80' of base carefully should only take a few minutes. The reinstall is probably about an hour. The final results will be noticeably better.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

.... that room sure would look good with a new floor AND new oak baseboard molding.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

SPS-1 said:


> .... that room sure would look good with a new floor AND new oak baseboard molding.


But it would also need new oak casing first.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I dunno, maybe I missed something.
I just do not understand what the real issue is, You are going to do real hardwood install and not remove the baseboard?
Who is doing this hardwood install, lets ask them. 
The trim is the least of your issues and is something you put back when the floor is finished.
If you cant run baseboard, I would not want to see your hardwood floor you install.
Really, no harm meant, just a weird question for a floor installer.
Yank the baseboard and do it right!


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

The normal way is just pull the baseboard off, lay the floor and put the baseboard back on, either higher or trimming the bottom, it's no big deal they are just nailed in.
The other way, as someone sugegsted, you can nail on a 1/4 round molding I guess.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Shoe Molding! Why are you-all making this harder than it needs to be ????


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jagans said:


> Shoe Molding! Why are you-all making this harder than it needs to be ????


"You all"? I'm pretty sure I wrote post #6. :laughing:


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

jagans said:


> Shoe Molding! Why are you-all making this harder than it needs to be ????


My understanding is because the original poster does not want it.

Pull off base and reinstall is the next way to do it


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

While I agree that removing the baseboard would be my preference, if one were opposed to this for some reason, an oscillating saw does a nice job of undercutting. If you can locate one of those Makita undercut saws, those work even better. Alternatively, I see specialty offset blades for installation into reciprocating saws intended for this undercutting purpose.


----------



## CitadelBlue (May 23, 2013)

Can't seem to locate a Makita undercut saw. All I see is Crain saws.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I am not sure that Makita makes them any more. Finding one will be difficult, I expect. It is one of those tools that I bought a while back when I saw a good deal, but don't use a lot. However, it is nice to keep around.

The crain saw may be better still, but I don't have one or have ever used one. Conceptually, it looks like a good option.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

In the end you will not be happy with the result as it is just about impossible to get a perfect cut that fits tight. unless you custom fit each piece under the baseboard, long and tedious.


----------

